# Where to take a kid fishing this winter??



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

My son and I were going to Crooked lake south of Velva the past couple seasons, but this year i don't know where to try as I have heard crooked had a freeze out last winter. It was a great place to take a kid as you would catch all you wanted of 6-8 inch perch with the occasional eater and northern and if you were lucky walleye.

He is only 5 and I hope to find another lake within reasonable driving distance to take him this winter. I am not in any ice fishing loops so to speak, so i really have no idea where to go. I fear if we go to darling and get el-skunked he might get frustrated. I'm happy just catching a lot of smallish fish myself so if someone could give us some ideas that would be great. If not, good luck this winter!!!!

ps...i was rooster hunting down on the refuge at audubon this past saturday and there were people all over the ice (the little ice there is). Crazy :huh:


----------

